# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  What is your most favorite European country for honeymoon?

## bigvaluetravels

Hey friends, I am newly married and want to take my wife to Europe tour for honeymoon. Can you please guide me, which European country I should choose to plan my trip? :Embarassed:  :Big smile:

----------


## thetopfacts

Many wonderful places for honeymoon, one of them is Paris.

----------


## Coriolan

Monaco is quite nice.

----------

